# Forum Demographics



## mr drinky (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sitting in the Amsterdam airport and you have a real-time reminder of who lives abroad (ecchef, Darkhoek, toek, oivind, maxim etc.), the rest of you online don't have an excuse 

But that also got me thinking: Are there any women on this forum? I think someone signed up as Rachael Ray to raz Dave, so at least someone is pretending to be a woman.

k.


----------



## toek (Aug 11, 2011)

i can pretend to be female if it makes you happy =)


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing would make me happier, toek. And does that mean your next knife is a 5 1/2 inch santoku?

* I figure some stereotypes should shake the bush a bit.

k.


----------



## toek (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually my first knife was a santoku...:O


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 11, 2011)

I've wondered where the women are myself. There has to be some pros with excellent knife skills and a work kit worthy of showing off. Maybe they don't want to get tied up with a bunch of knuckle heads. The only woman I've ever heard mention was Pam at FF or Chowhound, I don't remember which forum. I think we need some women to put us back in our place when we get out of line.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been wondering this for months, and almost made a post with this exact title! I didn't want to offend anyone, and I'm not sure what does and doesn't these days.

I've also wondered if there are any black dudes on the forum? Everyone's pictures are pretty much anglo and asian people.

What gives?


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I never thought of this place as ideal to pick up women, JK, I kinda know what you meant. though I could create a KKF calendar with beautiful women showcasing popular knives  hmmm, knives and bikinis anyone?


----------



## echerub (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd honestly prefer to see just the knives on their own  Likewise with cars, firearms, electronics. Beer, however....


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, any women who may have been here just left.


----------



## bprescot (Aug 11, 2011)

Though it may reinforce something reported in an earlier post, where a former SLT employee commented that all men that come in head straight for the knives... It is a little strange as KF had a small number of active female participants, though, now that I'm thinking about it, I haven't seen them around in a while either here, there, or FF.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 11, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Lol, any women who may have been here just left.


+1


----------



## tk59 (Aug 11, 2011)

Weren't you over at KF when we went through this last year, Karring? I am aware of a couple of women on the forum as well as a "black" guy although he wouldn't really characterize himself that way. I'm sure they all think this thread is beneath them.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 11, 2011)

I think the original purpose of this thread was, "Where are the women who can bring something to the table with their experience and knowledge". Seems there's always some bone headed guy that just has to make some kind of comment that would ward women off. I guess it's "Once a boys' club, always a boys' club".


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 11, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> I never thought of this place as ideal to pick up women, JK, I kinda know what you meant. though I could create a KKF calendar with beautiful women showcasing popular knives  hmmm, knives and bikinis anyone?


 
It works with motorcycles!


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen a female that was proficient with a knife? (lesbians excluded)

Can I say that?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends what you mean by proficient but I would say yes. I know a few, actually. One of them likes to wield a 270 mm Yoshikane gyuto, as a matter of fact.


----------



## mattrud (Aug 11, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Has anyone seen a female that was proficient with a knife? (lesbians excluded)
> 
> Can I say that?


 
The best cook I have ever worked with is a woman.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 11, 2011)

Im female and also a lesbian. Im also very drunk now and on my iPhone


----------



## JBroida (Aug 11, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Im female and also a lesbian. Im also very drunk now and on my iPhone


 
haha

I also know a few badass female chefs (not lesbian)


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 11, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Im female and also a lesbian. Im also very drunk now and on my iPhone



Oivind, I think this is the best time to contact your family about this before the buzz wears off and you get cold feet 

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 11, 2011)

Woha! 

Sorrry for be9ing drunk and posting1 
My GF is on a vacation and Im alone homeee nad drunk 
Gonna stop readduing on the forum and go too bed now. Just wanted to vheck in to see if everyone was ok 
Seee you all tomorroew 
Paryt on!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I coulda swore there was a girl kicking around on KF right around the time I joined. Think she bought a knife from Jon and reviewed it. Can't remember exactly though.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 11, 2011)

lol... she's too busy working now days to post


----------



## mhlee (Aug 11, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Woha!
> 
> Sorrry for be9ing drunk and posting1
> My GF is on a vacation and Im alone homeee nad drunk
> ...


 
This is why friends should not let friends drink and post.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 11, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Oivind, I think this is the best time to contact your family about this before the buzz wears off and you get cold feet
> 
> k.


 
It's quite possible that it's too late for that.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 12, 2011)

Seems a little odd that knives seem to be a men-only thing, when cooking is a pretty inclusive thing. Perhaps it is because for pretty much everyone here knives are a real hobby on its own aside from actually cooking with them? I remember on FF not long ago someone posted a topic asking everyone their age and I was actually suprised at how much it varied, there were a lot more young people that I was expecting


----------



## bprescot (Aug 12, 2011)

To be honest, I thought that was the kind of info that this thread was going to try to be soliciting. That and home v pro. 

Oh, Home and 28.


----------



## echerub (Aug 12, 2011)

"Home" and 33. 

Don't have any friends or family, whether male or female, with even a smidge of interest in knives.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 12, 2011)

Pro 31.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 12, 2011)

Home 40.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 12, 2011)

Pro 25


----------



## mhenry (Aug 12, 2011)

Home 44


----------



## JBroida (Aug 12, 2011)

home/pro/dealer  27


----------



## mattrud (Aug 12, 2011)

Pro


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 12, 2011)

Home 39


----------



## mhenry (Aug 12, 2011)

mhenry said:


> Home 44


Really... I am the oldest? thats kinda pissin me off


----------



## shankster (Aug 12, 2011)

Pro 51


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

Home 62


----------



## ecchef (Aug 12, 2011)

Pro 350 (in dog years).


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Lost the recipe for ice cubes, so now I have to buy Redi-Ice at 7-11, 50


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 13, 2011)

lol!! That made me spit beer on my screen!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 13, 2011)

Pro 28


Ehh, most girls/women aren't into hobbies like this.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 13, 2011)

Pierre, I'm not totally lost in the kitchen, but compared to what I see on here, I am not going to even try to claim to be a home cook. I have a couple of simple tricks that I stole from restaurants, redneck charter captains and elderly relatives and I do okay with the local fish here in Florida, but beyond that , most of what I turn out is the stuff that prison riots and tramp steamer mutinies are made of.:biggrin:


PierreRodrigue said:


> lol!! That made me spit beer on my screen!


----------



## chefwatson (Aug 13, 2011)

Pro 40


----------



## MadMel (Aug 13, 2011)

Pro 23


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 13, 2011)

Home, unknown, I think they said I was born in the winter. Where I came from they figured you didn't need no paper to prove you were born, just seeing you breathing was good enough.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 13, 2011)

Home, 37.


----------



## Iceman91 (Aug 13, 2011)

Home, 25


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Home, unknown, I think they said I was born in the winter. Where I came from they figured you didn't need no paper to prove you were born, just seeing you breathing was good enough.


 lol

home


----------



## Rotary (Aug 15, 2011)

Home, 50


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 16, 2011)

Maker, home cook for 6 very picky people, 38 for a few more weeks
Del


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 16, 2011)

pro 4 rebirth after bypass lol


----------



## BertMor (Aug 16, 2011)

Pro, turned 55 today OY


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 16, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> pro 4 rebirth after bypass lol


 
sorry to read about your situation. It made me think of my own mortality and got me working on getting my health back in order. Thanks for sharing your experience, I needed that. Cigarettes are my main thing to overcome right now.


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 16, 2011)

Southern food butcher. 63 Dropped the smokes in 1996.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bert!

Home 38


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 16, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> sorry to read about your situation. It made me think of my own mortality and got me working on getting my health back in order. Thanks for sharing your experience, I needed that. Cigarettes are my main thing to overcome right now.


 
no problem, i tell you about it later. died at work what *****.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 17, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> no problem, i tell you about it later. died at work what *****.


 
Now THAT'S friggin' dedication! :knife:


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 17, 2011)

home, 45


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 18, 2011)

dedications is coming back after the triple and putting in a 19 hour day. A chef's life I guess. We are kinda dumb.


----------



## GLE1952 (Aug 18, 2011)

Home, 59

Don't have any friends or family, whether male or female, with even a smidge of interest in knives.[/QUOTE]

Actually I do have one friend very interested in cooking and knives, didn't see him for about 3 months, he decided to take the plunge, WITH GERMAN KNIVES!
Now I'm racked with guilt because I wasn't there in his time of need.

Glen


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 18, 2011)

GLE1952 said:


> Home, 59
> 
> Don't have any friends or family, whether male or female, with even a smidge of interest in knives.



Actually I do have one friend very interested in cooking and knives, didn't see him for about 3 months, he decided to take the plunge, WITH GERMAN KNIVES!
Now I'm racked with guilt because I wasn't there in his time of need.

Glen[/QUOTE]

its his own fault. 

I have a friend, who seriously won't buy anything other than German knives. All I hear is wusthoff wusthoff wusthoff. I even bought him a Japanese knife for his birthday. Sharpened it up and gave it to him but He said sharpest thing he ever felt but he felt like a traitor and didn't think he could use it. I have given up on him. :bashhead::angry1:


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 18, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> Actually I do have one friend very interested in cooking and knives, didn't see him for about 3 months, he decided to take the plunge, WITH GERMAN KNIVES!
> Now I'm racked with guilt because I wasn't there in his time of need.
> 
> Glen


 
its his own fault. 

I have a friend, who seriously won't buy anything other than German knives. All I hear is wusthoff wusthoff wusthoff. I even bought him a Japanese knife for his birthday. Sharpened it up and gave it to him but He said sharpest thing he ever felt but he felt like a traitor and didn't think he could use it. I have given up on him. :bashhead::angry1:[/QUOTE]

They were both axis powers, why did he feel like a traitor?


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 18, 2011)

Home 38


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh boy, I'm old. Feeling-guilty-take-out-food-buyer and not-often-enough-home-cook, 49.

Stefan


----------

